# somone asked what I considered good photos



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

well good from what I take...so here ya go, Oh and yea I still need a lot of work (I am getting help with my photography, I might think these ones are not too good in a week or two...I hope anyhow lol)








[/url] smaller 8650 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 8642 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 8597 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 8657 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i like #2, #3, and #4. in #4 it looks like your dog just took care of a human. lol.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you, yea lol he was doing zoomies around his dad and finally finished and gave me that "I am so proud" face lol

yea I am still learning, here are some better shots from today that are just...ridiculous








[/url] smaller 8586 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 8597 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 8839 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]

hand stand







[/url] smaller 8716 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] smaller 8696 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]

the best I took as far as lighting for the action shots







[/url] smaller 8863 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Those are great. Are you getting help from a professional or just someone that is very good at it?


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you so much

I am getting help from a friend that is a professional and then a photography forum on top of that so lots of both .


----------

